# Raw Food ?



## mjvincent (Feb 20, 2018)

We feed our dogs Chicken and Rice 4health kibble (it's made by Diamond) which is rated very well by dog food advisor at a even better pricing point. I was thinking of supplementing with chicken and organ meats from time to time. If any of you do this, how often do you give them the raw meat? Thank you in advance!


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

mjvincent said:


> We feed our dogs Chicken and Rice 4health kibble (it's made by Diamond) which is rated very well by dog food advisor at a even better pricing point. I was thinking of supplementing with chicken and organ meats from time to time. If any of you do this, how often do you give them the raw meat? Thank you in advance!


I'd like to find out too. I've been reading up more about this topic lately and there's a lot of videos on YouTube about it. Seems that a lot of dogs that had allergy problems and skin infections and yeast infections because of kibble healed up once they went the raw food route. I'm not ready to go completely raw food but am interested in supplementing the diet with it. I know there's a lot of you out there that don't believe in the raw food hype just as many people who swear by it. Can we hear from those that DO believe in it? Thanks.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

My dog who is a year now as a pup was sensitive to the kibble I was feeding (3rd kibble) had bad reactions to vaccines, had loose stools and bad gas. 

Long story short. I with some help from the kind people of this forum switched to pre-made raw one protein at a time. I didn't know enough to at the time to start on my own. What an amazing difference it made. The detox process was unreal to watch. After detox he had no smell (unless wet), his teeth look great, breathe is not bad his coat is beautiful and no smelly gas, no itchiness. His stool was tiny way less frequent, will turn to dust a blow away. His energy level was great. Even if a dog has no issues I would highly recommend a properly balanced raw diet introduced properly. I would believe most every good thing I hear about a raw diet. It is not hype at all. Imho its the best diet for a dog if you can do it. 

He cannot have chicken or turkey. The pre-made raw beef only got too expensive, so I moved to raw at night and Orijen kibble in the morning. Now he is itchy, he poops way to much and its huge, has bad gas, his ears are itchy, he sheds more. I was hoping this would work for us, it does for many. 

I am excited to say I just spoke with a butcher and can go back to feeding 100% raw for less than the pre-made raw kibble combined. Cannot wait pick up my first order Friday. HTH


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

My puppy had diarrhea and spots on skin without fur (both lasted for several weeks). No matter what I did, what food she ate or what pills she was given, nothing helped.

I switched to raw food. Since then no diarrhea and spots are 90% healed. I didn't research anything in detail. Just switched to raw chicken meat, raw bones and organs. Sometimes I mix it with kibble or canned puppy food in case her raw diet is missing some vitamins/minerals. She is given meat from supermarket, so no special delivery or something like that.


----------



## Stormywx (Apr 26, 2015)

Once a month we grind chiken and beef into 2 different blends with certain vegies. Dr. Becker's routine (Google Her) it's not cheap but we can afford it.


----------



## desertsage01 (Jan 3, 2018)

At one time we had 5 dogs. 4 GSD's and one hunting dog and all were on raw. I just made sure they got a variety each week. Adding the organ meats are very important. they don't need veggies but I added them every so often. A few times a week. We fed chicken, turkey, rabbit, pigeon, beef liver, chicken livers, chicken necks, turkey necks etc.... 
Just whole, I never ground anything up. We ended up rescuing 2 cats that had diarrhea for months. Vet couldn't come up with anything. Had them on just about every kibble out there. I put them on raw and within 48 hours, normal poop!!! Their food I did grind and added supplements that cats need. I kept them on raw for a few years and then thought I would try kibble again and they were fine. 
I don't know what I will do with this new pup in the future. I did use a supplement but I don't remember what it was. Just a good dog supplement for dogs on raw. 
If dog gets allergy symptoms on kibble, I will first switch proteins. If they are eating a chicken based, I will switch to lamb. If that doesn't work, then raw.


----------



## e1701dlf (Mar 17, 2017)

I fed my last dog raw food for the last 6 years of his life. He was a rescue. I have fed my GSD female raw since we brought her home. She's almost 16 months old. My son's rescue GSD female had terrible allergies. Switching to raw did not cure the allergies, but improved them dramatically.

I'm completely sold on raw food as the food dogs were designed to eat. I have a picture of a skull of a wolf next to the skull of a German Shepherd. It's impossible to tell which is which. Our dogs are carnivores. 

There was a study done b y Dr. Gerard Lippert in (I think) Sweden. He did a survey over 5 years of 500+ dogs that died. Their owner's were surveyed and they looked for those items that seemed to influence longevity the most. The thing that increased longevity the most was the dog's diet. He did not say exactly what the longer lived diet was and I'm guessing that it varied, some home cooked, some raw. Here's what he said in the summary:



> Our study shows that for food, the animal fed with home made food (based on similar food as the family) reach an average of 13.1 years, as the animals fed with canned industrial food reach an average of 10.4 years. The animals fed with mixed food (home made plus canned food) reach an average of 11.4 years.
> 
> The difference between the two extremes amounts to more than 32 months, i.e. close to 3 years. This great difference shows that food is a major determinant factor for the dogs' life expectancy. Giving it home made food is a guarantee for better protection, well being and longer life expectancy.


He goes on the speak of the low quality of food selected for dog food coupled with the damage done during high heat extraction and chemical treatments. Dogs fed human grade food are fed the same quality of food that the rest of the family eats and that quality clearly makes a difference.

I understand there is a study coming out of either the University of Illinois or Iowa - don't remember which one that results in an endorsement for a raw diet. The recommendation is based on study results. I'm anxious to learn more about it.

I'm in the prey model camp and feed 80-10-10. I think if they needed vegetables, they would have teeth to process them. They don't.

I may - or may not have attached pictures of the wolf and german shepherd skulls.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

I'm curious too if you have a dog allergic to chicken what types of bone can you give them as well as organ meat? Whats an appropriate size that they can't choke on? I would love to see a video or some photos from the experienced raw feeders out there to get a better idea of how they do it. I've only ever fed pre made raw food and my dog does really great on it but it is pricey... would be nice to help the budget a little lol.


----------



## Shelby1 (Mar 9, 2018)

Also fed my dogs raw, sometimes kibbles but most of the time raw, they also get a whole raw egg 2 a 3 times a week. And cottage cheese, once a week the head of a salmon. Every Friday I’ll go to the market at closing time and I get the salmon heads for free also chicken and duck necks. I feed them also cooked veggies and shredded nuts. My pup of 4 a 4.5 months old eat right now 1 kilo a day.


----------

